# Good quality track hubs



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

I'll soon begin work on brazing together my first frame from scratch. On the list of frames to complete is a dedicated track bike. In thinking about having a decent track frame I'm also thinking about using this as an excuse to build up a wheel set to match.

So here's the question: what hubs to buy? I've been riding Weinmann dp18's on my commuter/get around bike and they work great for that purpose. But I'm thinking about stepping out of "bomb-proof/tank" quality and into something closer to a mid-range racer for the track bike. Naturally I'm considering Phils and Pauls, but the price tag is a bit much. Suzue hubs look decent but I don't know much about Suzue gear. I also came across a keirin frame builder selling Pelissier hubs. They look like the genuine article but I've never even heard of them before. I'd like to stay in the "about $200" or less price range. Since these are intended for a dedicated track bike a fixed/free hub has no appeal, though fixed/fixed might not go amiss.

To be perfectly honest, once we're no longer talking about bargain gear or American machine shops I'm sort of lost. Any help or personal experience from track riders is greatly appreciated.

P.S. If anyone wants to solve all my hub related problems by sending me a pair of White Industries track hubs, that would be great! Thanks in advance.


----------



## Waves77 (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm also looking for a cheap but decent hubset, so far it seems like Formula hubs are the way to go, but I'll definitely pay attention to the thread for other tips.

If I can add in a question of my own, what is the difference between high and low flange hubs and which one would you pick for on the road?


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

The best bang for your buck is high flange Dura Ace. Those are the best all around track hubs and don't cost too much (last I checked it was 240 for the set --- not bad considering the quality and how long they will last you.)


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

waldo425 said:


> The best bang for your buck is high flange Dura Ace. Those are the best all around track hubs and don't cost too much (last I checked it was 240 for the set --- not bad considering the quality and how long they will last you.)



This....agree 100%


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

waldo425 said:


> The best bang for your buck is high flange Dura Ace. Those are the best all around track hubs and don't cost too much (last I checked it was 240 for the set --- not bad considering the quality and how long they will last you.)





Dave Hickey said:


> This....agree 100%



there's a very good reason that I agree with these two gentlemen so often...

it's because they're right. Another member of the hi-flange DA fan club here. Smooth as silk and tough as nails.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Waves77 said:


> I'm also looking for a cheap but decent hubset, so far it seems like Formula hubs are the way to go, but I'll definitely pay attention to the thread for other tips.
> 
> If I can add in a question of my own, what is the difference between high and low flange hubs and which one would you pick for on the road?


High flange are better for track racing. They will make a slightly stiffer wheel since there will be less flex from the spokes. Mate that with a good deep section rim and you have a great track wheel. To the average to novice rider the difference in hubs alone would probably be minimal. For a high wattage sprint oriented rider like myself; I can really notice the difference from say a LF with OP rims to a HF with a deep rim. I have done sprint efforts where I could hear and feel my tire an OP rim hitting the chain stay. 

*Edit to add:* It should be noted that I am by no means a heavy rider. 

I would say that a low flange on the road would be best. With something like an Open Pro rim it would provide a more supple and comfortable ride, especially for long distance.


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

Help me out if I'm missing something, but it looks like the current model Dura-Ace track hubs are the 7710s? Is there a significant difference between the 7600 series and 7710? Also, and I'll have to look into this a bit more to be sure, at first blush it seems Dura-Ace, Pauls, and Phil Woods are all right around the same price range after all. With that in mind is the consensus that Dura-Ace is the better value for a track specific build over Phils, Pauls, and White Industries (I found a deal on a pair of WI track hubs in the same price bracket)? They all seem to be in the mid $200 range.


----------



## Waves77 (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks Waldo, that makes sense.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

UrbanPrimitive said:


> Help me out if I'm missing something, but it looks like the current model Dura-Ace track hubs are the 7710s? Is there a significant difference between the 7600 series and 7710? Also, and I'll have to look into this a bit more to be sure, at first blush it seems Dura-Ace, Pauls, and Phil Woods are all right around the same price range after all. With that in mind is the consensus that Dura-Ace is the better value for a track specific build over Phils, Pauls, and White Industries (I found a deal on a pair of WI track hubs in the same price bracket)? They all seem to be in the mid $200 range.


7710 is Shimano's number designation for the LF hub and 7600 is the HF hub.

I'm still sticking with my suggestion for DA HF hubs. Out of your choices they are in my opinion the best. I have no bias what so ever


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

waldo425 said:


> 7710 is Shimano's number designation for the LF hub and 7600 is the HF hub.


Groovy. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------

